# Up for Auction "Goats Produce Too" by Mary Jane Toth



## stacy adams

Up for Auction "Goats Produce Too" by Mary Jane Toth
Check out the auction page! this is going for a GREAT steal, let alone a great cause! I'd bid but I already have it.. a great book for the goat owner!

:biggrin I hope it's ok to plug :biggrin


----------



## Bernice

That's an awesome book! Guess I plugged too Stacy!


----------



## Sondra

Thanks I really really didn't want to put that up on the aution but for this cause I thought was worth it.


----------

